# Flatband Tapering Observations...



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello!
I hope this research will come in handy, I am not sure if this has been observed before with concrete numbers. So today I was testing 3/4" straight cut .03" latex, and then I compared that to a 3/4"X3/8" 2:1 tapered set to see the difference in velocity. The temperature during testing was 41 degrees F, and my draw was around 12". Here are the results with 9.5mm steel:

3/4"X4" straight cut .03" latex, 4.7 grain pouch, 41.9 grain band set weight without pouch:
1: 152.1 fps
2: 157 fps
3: 159.8 fps
4: 155.4 fps
5: 155.8 fps
Average: 156 fps
Average Energy: 3.94 Joules.

3/4"X3/8"X4" 2:1 taper .03" latex, 4.7 grain pouch, 32.4 grain band set weight without pouch:
1: 144 fps
2: 147.6 fps
3: 144.3 fps
4: 138.2 fps
5: 138.2 fps
Average: 142.46 fps
Average Energy: 3.28 Joules

My first guess would have been that the 2:1 taper would have increased the average velocity, not decreased! I kept the variables as close as I possibly could. The 2:1 taper set had a decreased latex mass of about 23%, with an average drop in energy of about 17%! Thats huge!!! This makes perfect sense when we consider that the latex stores the energy, therefore when we reduce latex mass we reduce the energy storage capacity. So guys, when you make your tapered band sets *DO NOT reduce the mass of the bands! Instead redirect that mass toward the fork and reduce the mass near the pouch!* Let me know what you think of these results!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

And if any of you are wondering why I'm using such small band sets....it's simply to conserve my latex supply.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm loving this testing.

Grear info, keep it up.

To make your testing a bit easier, check this thread:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14148-how-to-built-a-remote-control-for-your-chrony-and-unlock-extra-features/page__hl__remote


----------

